# Aerogel Insulation



## Mebs (2 Sep 2010)

Has anyone here used Aerogel insulation on their ceilings? How is it working out for you? Apparently it has incredible insulation qualities. 

I'm wondering how one standard 9mm sheet of Aerogel would compare to a 100mm sheet of something like Rafterloc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leo (3 Sep 2010)

What are the U values? Is it accredited?
Leo


----------



## Mebs (3 Sep 2010)

Hi Leo. I don't know if it's accredited or what the U values are. I've read a bit about it but can't figure out how it compares to other types of insulation. That's because I don't know if they're talking about insulation of equal thickness or comparing a 9mm sheet of aerogel to thicker other types. 

*If you have time*, can you, or anyone else, take a look at these links and see if you can figure out how it relates to either fibreglass or solid insulation. 

It's quite expensive. Something around €40 per square metre, but I'd use it if I thought it was really good.

Thanks.


[broken link removed]

http://www.aerogel.com/

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------

